# Worst Valentine's Day Ever!!!



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I can honestly say that Monday was most definately the WORST valentine's day I have ever had, and it has nothing to do with romance or the lack thereof...

So I get off work Monday morning and head to the house, stopping by the store on my way and buying roses, chocolates and stuffed animals for the missus. I get home, and she is having one of her "bad" days (PTSD sucks!!!). Well, I finally get her calmed down and we both lay down to catch some zzzz's (I work 3rd shifts so we sleep during day and stay up at night). Not 45 minutes after we lay down, our 2 year old niece is banging on the door. Seems the in-laws have come to do some work on the property (our house is on their property), so the missus gets up and goes out there to talk to my mother-in-law and watch our niece as the inlaws clear some trees. I go up, spend a little time with them and then head back to the house to catch some shut-eye before going to work. 

Next thing I know, I hear my wife SCREAMING for me and telling me to bring a belt, that my father in law has cut himself with a chainsaw. I jump into my clothes and run up the hill to find my father in law sitting in the truck bleedin all over the place. I cut his pant leg and have him move his hand, and watch blood squirt with his heartbeat. I immediately apply pressure and fasten the belt as a tourniquet, while my mother in law calls 911 and my wife gets my niece into her car seat. I tell my mother in law to have the ambulance start our way and we would head towards it (our ems station is approx 35 minutes from the house running 10-33), and so here I am, crammed into the front seat of this truck, holding pressure and trying to keep the belt tight as my mother in law drives that dodge like it was a nascar truck. We meet up with the ambulance, and transfer him over to it. They decide that it is time to fly him, and put the chopper in the air. I hop out of the ambulance and get into my truck, which my wife followed with, and we begin to head to the local trauma center.
Halfway there, we get a call from the county hospital saying that he had been transferred there and that the chopper had been canceled cause the crew was able to control the bleeding, so I have to turn around and drive another 45 minutes back to the county hospital. 
Needless to say...I had the worst V-Day ever....


----------



## firetender (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about that. Sounds like, on Valentine's Day you prevented a loved one from dying.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, blood, chaos, high speed cars. Sounds a lot like a friends stag party. Sounds like things could have gone really bad if you hadn't kept your cool and I know that's not always easy when it's a family member that's hurt. Nice work. Hope your father in law is doing ok.


----------



## DFW333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad to hear they got the bleeding controlled. I hope he's doing better and will be able to keep the leg.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 27, 2011)

firetender said:


> I'm not sure about that. Sounds like, on Valentine's Day you prevented a loved one from dying.



I agree with this! Definitely a bad experience and it's always hard when it's a loved one but you really did well. Hope everything turns out ok!


----------

